# EPub



## JaniceM (May 28, 2020)

I'm not sure if this is the correct section for this topic, but:

Has anyone figured out and mastered this new, pain-in-the-butt system?  

I know many people these days prefer ebooks-  they're portable, and also take up less space.  Also, though, ebooks can help people avoid postage/shipping fees.  
But no matter how many times I've tried, I've not been able to do it correctly..


----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2020)

Do what correctly?


----------



## Pinky (May 28, 2020)

Personally, I don't like reading off my tablet, and much prefer a real book.
Are you having problems downloading?


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

Which site are you trying to download it from?


----------



## jujube (May 30, 2020)

Pinky said:


> *Personally, I don't like reading off my tablet, and much prefer a real book.*
> Are you having problems downloading?



I agree.  I guess you'd call me a "purist".....I like the feel of a book in my hands.  I used to have a Kindle but could never get the _feel_ of it.


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

jujube said:


> I used to have a Kindle but could never get the _feel_ of it.



It doesn't _have a feel.  

That's why you couldn't get one with or from it. _


----------

